# How Would you beat Necrons?



## madcore (Jan 29, 2011)

Last week I played 4 games against Necron. In the first three games, I won two but the last one, i was owned big time. This is where i need your advices.

You see that guy is avery good player, he came at me with a simple list built for Close combat. It was something like that:

2 command barge
6 to 8 wraiths
1 scarad swarm
2 or three troops.
3 Canoptek spyder

Me i have an ordinary Vet mechanized army
2 Leman Russ battle tanks and 2 vendetta's

apart from the fact that my rolling was exceptionally weak, and i mean horrible...The Necrons are crazy annoying with those barges.....they killl vehicles easy and fast.

Now with the release of their Triarch Stalker, this is even worse....I know we can beat them, because let's face it, we have an incredible arsenal at our disposition but i am starting to doubt the strength of the mech vet list....once we lose our chimera, the games is over...so what's the best option?

What would you do to kill those New Necrons?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It looks like he's very light on scoring - if you can drop a Battle Cannon shot or two onto the Troops, he has to play for the draw or a complete eradication, which is very hard.

My advice would be; keep your guys together, and pick off one unit at a time - focus-fire the fastest units (the Wraiths, the Command Barges) first, and then concentrate firepower on the others. Don't be afraid to throw a sacrifical Chimera with Smoke in front of your lines to slow him down - you'll lose a squad a Chimera, but you'll get an extra turn of shooting and a couple of shots at him with the disembarked squad before they get killed.

Have to go now but will post up some more stuff later.

Midnight


----------



## madcore (Jan 29, 2011)

that is exactly what i wanted to do, I told myself that by taking his troops, i could easily make them run away with my psykers, but with all the cover, he kept his troops hidden, some in reserves while is two command barge use their special attack when they go over your chimera which destroyed at least one or two chimera a turn.....his swarm which charges at 12 was not helping either.....

Their quantum shielding is annoying also, especially on the barges, they have a very small behind so shooting them from behind with my vendetta was easier said that done....

So basically he rushed his two barged flying them at 24 the first turn, providing cover to both of them....he also rushed is wraith and scarab swarm and then on my turn he called their power which makes me fight in the night.....

So basically, by turn three he is already on me and i did not have a lot of shooting because of the night fight and all the cover...

So my vehicles started dying pretty fast, combined with my very poor rolling, it was a massacre...


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Deploy far away, take out his barges first and make him walk to you. If the Wraiths get close I would feed them a unit of guardsmen to slow them down and then shoot the crap out of them next turn. Assuming you managed to take out his barges and slow down the Wraiths the wrest should be easily handled. Maybe take a few flamers to stop the scarabs?

Also I always take searchlights now that the Necron dex is popular. With them and DoW giving a chance to fight at night, it's worth the 1 point.


----------



## madcore (Jan 29, 2011)

One thing i think did not help is that I played first....which i think is a bad idea with the new necrons, deploying second could have helped put my units in a far better position, maybe allowing me an additional turn of shooting....

I mean, if you can deploy your vehicles as far as possible from those scarab and barge, you have a better chance at killing them before they reach our line


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

What MidnightSun said, but hasn't this been discussed before...or might be another poster?

Those 2 Vendettas...you're not flying them up the board too early (if transporting Vets etc), but using them as a ranged Gunship in your DZ and firing all those Lascannons? Concentrate on 1 target until it's destroyed, or immobile at least so the embarked units have to leg it.

Same goes for the Chimeras...use them as a gunline for a few turns because the "Crons are coming at you anyway so why go to them.

Battle Cannons to take out the Scarabs...the entire unit needs to be wiped out so you don't face them again in the following Turns.

Wraiths die to volume of fire, so shoot whatever weapons you have available at them.

I agree with you though...new necrons are a pretty tough opponent, but that's a good thing really.


----------



## madcore (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree that is a good thing...i makes for a lot more intense games....

Ok so you guys are thinking like i do....I suppose it is just my very, but very very bad dice rolling that made that games so bad...i actually never had a games with such bad rolling it was pathetic....the whole games, the only thing i destroyed was a barge...nothing else...how that for poor rolling. :wink:


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

madcore said:


> Their quantum shielding is annoying also, especially on the barges, they have a very small behind so shooting them from behind with my vendetta was easier said that done....


That Shielding only lasts until you get a penetrating hit though, so Lascannons and Missile Launchers basically. Glancing would also slow them down, so AC's (I use Hydras for those 4 shots) is another weapon of choice against New 'Crons.


----------



## madcore (Jan 29, 2011)

yeah....i really need to get those Hydra...that is one (actually two) vehicles that are crucially lacking in my army list...


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

You could also deploy your Chimeras in area terrain- Lord knows, I've lost a few barges to rolling 1s in terrain. It's a slim chance, but even slim chances can add up in the end...


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Rolling poorly can ruin even the best planned battle.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Arcane said:


> Rolling poorly can ruin even the best planned battle.


Ain't that the truth:biggrin:...BS3 doesn't help the situation either, hence our reliance on weapons redundency to increase our capability and efficiency.

Spamming Vets helps to of course:biggrin:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I like vets but against Necrons I think throwing a platoon into CC with them would work wonders to completely bog down some of their units for a while.


----------



## HektorReborn (Apr 26, 2012)

Flamers. Toast those warriors with 4 flamers from your PCS then send in a PW toon and cut em to ribbons. They also dont have alot of good long ranged AT if that helps.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Let's see. The Command Barges are an understandably tough nut for Gaurd, but remember they are open-topped. So even an Autocannon can wreck them. Either the standard Leman Russ or the Executioner with Plasma sponsons will wreck a Scarab swarm. Since he only has one, if you destroy it, the Spyders are less threatening, though still tough. And the best way to kill Wraiths is to double-tough them if you can, though it takes a few shots for that invul to fail sometimes.


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, Necrons have perhaps become (and perhaps have always been) a hard counter to mech. However, i would say focus on the barges (Melta/Lascannons can do it). Massing your high S weapons perhaps is the way to go, and stay at max range (IG rule this department, even in a lower shooting mech army). Sacrificial searchlights are the order of the day, particularly with the average necron player's affinity to Imotekh, so the odd sentinel may be a godsend.

That, or consider a mass tank rush (depending on game size), trying to killerate the troops faster than your army can be nailed, using the russes to kill the scarabs and the vendettas to focus on the barges (and use both to kill one if necessary), and then open fire into his main core, ideally claiming his objectives from him.

Manticores also work well here, because they just love to kill necron warriors by the ton, and the Indirect Fire option can to an extent mitigate night fighting as and when it crops up.

Hope that helps
Antonius


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Imperial Guard Mech has the premiere answer to the Scarab swarm terror. Free Heavy Flamers on all Chimera chassis. Why would you *not* take them? You suck at shooting Heavy Bolters, because you're BS3 and want to be moving + firing your Multi-Laser, and the Heavy Flamer has the same stats as the Bolter but nets far more hits, and is great as a last-minute assault thinner, whilst simultaneously denying Scarabs their greatest asset - cover.

Midnight


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Tbh as long as the wraiths aren't in CC with whip coils too, then in theory you should win or at least do well against them, howver i don't know the guard I. Your guard really must have rolled badly, as a cron player ven though guard have lots of vehicles which is fun for us, they are a tough enemy (I find that anyway). Make sure that u keep the tanks back and only move if necessary, like u r about to be assaulted by scarabs. When I played I found that when the enemy spread out his units, I had to spread out mine too which would lead to a sudden influx of Chrimera to a certain squad, trhey would be killled and move onto the next one of my squads.

Probably not much help, but that was my main trouble against guard


----------



## Lord Azune (Nov 12, 2011)

I'd get a battery of hydras. They're king against CCB. As for your swarm problems, midnight gave the best solution. Also, it never hurts to tankshock and then swing round for the flamer. 1 scarab hit isn't gonna kill it and will kill the scarab. If they choose not o DoG, you swing round and flame. Brilliant!


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah in the games I've played against them its the Hydras which have been the problem (couldn't remember there name), they took out a lot of my tough guys, also therewas this thing that one guy used which basically let him reduce my squad by a certain amount and then give me -5 LD morale check which made my squad of warriors and overlord run off the field, I think it was a phsycic power


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Falcoso took a fairly friendly list to a 1000pt friendly campagin tournament, no prizes, no winners based upon the gaming. He was the odd one out with no partner and fought the opposing store's manager, who brought a really mean Imperial Guard list and knew how to use it.

Most games won't be that tough. I'm not saying to disregard his advice (still valid points, after all), just that it was with a middling list against a very skilful, very competitive player with a sweet army.

Midnight


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh yeah probably should have mentioned that (sorry), I was hoping i would be the like the lucky guy who got to play the ready made terrible ultramarines list  instead I was stuck with the guard.

And i was trying to be competitive... just didn't have the models which would have been better rather than waste far to much on very little...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm not accusing you of failing, mate - I reckon you got a high painting score and your list wasn't bad for the tournament as it was described - hell, I would have taken more Obliterators if I had the ideal model selection. I'm just saying that the guy you faced brought a nasty list to a friendly competition, and therefore the results might be a little skewed.

Midnight


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

I might be out of place here, since I don't play IG or Necron, but shouldn’t he have more plasma? As a CSM player, it always seems that the more plasma I have, the better I can handle Necrons. Granted, CSM have other things to support them that the guard don't, like an outstanding flying CC MC. And ya, the Barges can be a problem, but if you have some dedicated AT, even at AR13 the shouldn’t be impossible to kill (nod to all those that said to focus fire on one target before moving to the next. Always make sure those bastards stay dead). I certainly agree that Quantum Shielding crap is annoying, and the new Necrons list is one of the hardest yet put out by GW (If played properly), but I’ve always seen IG do well against practically all comers. They may not always win, but they’re a tough army themselves. Speaking of which, since I don’t know the IG list that well, can anyone suggest Plasma options for the man?


----------



## redmapa (Nov 9, 2011)

LRExecutioner with plasma sponsons backed by Armoured Sentinels with Plasma Cannons, 6-8 Plasma Blasts, I'd reckon thats enough to finish a squad of warriors..


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Sounds like it would work well. I would imagine the Str8 shots all over the place will help kill the spyders and Wraiths too...


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah plasmas a bitch to us...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

To be honest, Plasma is less beneficial than Missiles against Necrons. They have very little that has a 2+ save - the real defence of their elite units is a high Toughness, similar to TMCs. Missile Launchers can hit from further away, can bash lighter vehicles, and mess up Scarabs/bunched Warriors.

Midnight


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

redmapa said:


> LRExecutioner with plasma sponsons backed by Armoured Sentinels with Plasma Cannons, 6-8 Plasma Blasts, I'd reckon thats enough to finish a squad of warriors..


however that does cost a hell of a lot


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

MidnightSun said:


> To be honest, Plasma is less beneficial than Missiles against Necrons. They have very little that has a 2+ save - the real defence of their elite units is a high Toughness, similar to TMCs. Missile Launchers can hit from further away, can bash lighter vehicles, and mess up Scarabs/bunched Warriors.
> 
> Midnight


True, but then again I don't have any ML's in the majority of my IG lists, but do have Plasma....just saying:biggrin:

Not that I rely on either necessarily against Necrons, as I have plenty of anti -tank/infantry from other choices like HF, HB, Lascannon, AC, Melta, and a range of Blasts/Ordnance weaponry.

Might be because I only field all-comers lists and not anti-Necron per se.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Battle Cannons are Strength 8, AP 3, just happen to be longer range and Large Blasts. 

Midnight


----------

